# Canvasbacks! Pic heavy!



## copperheadmike (Jan 13, 2014)

Myself and each of the other hunters down this weekend limited on Canvasbacks every day and picked up some limits on Redheads a couple times too. Had an absolute blast, both hunting and hanging around camp with some great guys. Can't wait to do it again!


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Jan 14, 2014)

Congrats on a great hunt.  I want big Can too.  Looks like you were on the X.  That's a good looking pup in one of those pics, is that yours?


----------



## cbig1981 (Jan 14, 2014)

great pics, congrats


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Jan 14, 2014)

I'm dying for a bull can!


----------



## copperheadmike (Jan 14, 2014)

Thompsonsz71, if you are wanting one this season, shoot me a PM and I will send you his phone number.


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Jan 14, 2014)

Man those are some great pictures looks like you guys had a terrific hunt congratulations!


----------



## copperheadmike (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks Christopher, we really did! Got spoiled down there for sure.


----------



## jdthayer (Jan 14, 2014)

Gotta love it! Looks like a truly great time


----------



## copperheadmike (Jan 14, 2014)

It was awesome jdthayer, haven't seen birds work that well since I lived in Oklahoma and the fact that most of them were Canvasback blew my mind! Even if we had not shot a single bird, it would have been worth it just to watch all those birds move around .


----------



## MagSPot (Jan 14, 2014)

Great hunt.....


----------



## tpj070 (Jan 14, 2014)

Looks like a quackersmacker guide service advertisement to me.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 15, 2014)

*Great hunt Mike*

Where did you kill that farmers cow in your Avatar


----------



## RAYM (Jan 15, 2014)

I can't wait till this weekend I'm dying to go!


----------



## triton196 (Jan 15, 2014)

what state were you in


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 15, 2014)

triton196 said:


> what state were you in


I think he was in never never land


----------



## BillCollector27 (Jan 15, 2014)

RAYM said:


> I can't wait till this weekend I'm dying to go!


Ain't that the truth!!


----------



## copperheadmike (Jan 15, 2014)

Killer, I found that ole bull wandering around North of Jo'burg a while back. Saw some pretty neat ducks over there too but did not have a birding license...

Ray, I am sure you will have fun. Richard and Bryant are good guys and a lot of fun to hang out with. Hopefully the hunting is even better than last weekend. Just remember, while you are out there killing Cans and Redheads, I will be up here on the lake thinking about em and shooting mergansers...


----------



## grouper throat (Jan 16, 2014)

Nice pics, pretty ducks. They seem easier to work that any other ducks (besides the early season teal) on the coast here.


----------



## RAYM (Jan 16, 2014)

copperheadmike said:


> Killer, I found that ole bull wandering around North of Jo'burg a while back. Saw some pretty neat ducks over there too but did not have a birding license...
> 
> Ray, I am sure you will have fun. Richard and Bryant are good guys and a lot of fun to hang out with. Hopefully the hunting is even better than last weekend. Just remember, while you are out there killing Cans and Redheads, I will be up here on the lake thinking about em and shooting mergansers...


 don't feel bad I'll be back to doing it next week my friend


----------



## birddog52 (Jan 16, 2014)

Yeah you will have to take number to find a place on the nole and deal with all the run& gun folks


----------



## fishndinty (Jan 16, 2014)

That pic with the four canvasback heads in your hand is almost gratuitous!  Nice work!


----------



## copperheadmike (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks Grouper, it was something to see those birds decoy. Really reminded me why I put all the time, money, and work into duck hunting. I haven't had birds work that well since I left Oklahoma. Made all my empty handed hunts worth it. 

I hear ya Ray, I might go back next weekend. Stopped by Bryants this evening as he was getting ready to head out the door. He told me to come on but I figured the wife deserves me home this weekend, not to mention I need to be at work tomorrow. Next weekend on the other hand...

Birddog, if you can't find a spot to hunt on that big a hole, you aint tryin hard enough. As for the run and gunners, they are on every lake in GA, at least they keep the birds moving about. 

Fishndinty, that there is a fist of glorious victory! Haha, thanks man we had a good time.


----------

